
25 Startup Commandments: "You have to be wrong in the head to start a company" - danw
http://ipcarrier.blogspot.com/2007/07/25-startup-commandments-great-stuff.html
======
brlewis
Originals:

<http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24345>

